# Cleaner or wax for spar varnish?



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

I made a wood dashboard for my Triumph TR6 and used Helmsman spar varnish to finish it. What's the best thing to use to clean or wax it? I got a lot of fingerprints all over it during installation, plus I'd like to keep it looking nice down the road. I read about using carnauba wax, can I assume I have to buy some special carnauba for wood or varnish (that costs twice as much in a little tiny bottle)as opposed to what I use to wax the car?

Thanks,
Darel


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would just use the same clear coat polish that you use on the car body.


----------



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

Seriously, it's that easy? Awesome!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Darel said:


> Seriously, it's that easy? Awesome!


The spar varnish really doesn't need a wax. The polish will moisturize the finish keeping it elastic longer.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Darel said:


> I made a wood dashboard for my Triumph TR6 and used Helmsman spar varnish to finish it. What's the best thing to use to clean or wax it? I got a lot of fingerprints all over it during installation, plus I'd like to keep it looking nice down the road. I read about using carnauba wax, can I assume I have to buy some special carnauba for wood or varnish (that costs twice as much in a little tiny bottle)as opposed to what I use to wax the car?
> 
> Thanks,
> Darel


That varnish can take weeks to cure, and will stay somewhat soft. If there are embedded fingerprints, it isn't cured. Fingerprints should just wipe off. Personally, I wouldn't apply wax to any film finish. It would not add to any degree of protection. Film finishes should wipe clean. A wax will preclude doing any further finishing . To do so would require removal which would be a PITA.








 







.


----------



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

Actually the fingerprints do just wipe off. However, this being an item that sees some "abuse", I didn't want to just keep wiping the surface over and over, slowly abrading it. However, seems like the experts agree, so I'll just wipe away. Thanks guys!


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Being a woodworker and a car guy, I'd sure like to see some pictures of that dash.


----------



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot what an enormous pain it is to post pictures on here. You can check out this link to a TR6 site where I posted pictures. The dash I used was pommele sapele, I also made a bubinga dash (just for fun, to see what I liked better), pics of that are on page 2 of the thread.

http://www.6-pack.org/j15/index.php...ies/251948-Interior-finally-done?limitstart=0


----------

